# Wireless KeyFob (Not Included)



## cookies69 (Oct 14, 2009)

I bought my Altima from a VW dealership and it only came with one key. :lame: But the key did not include the Keyfob wireless entry. Would it be better to get one off ebay or a 3rd party and program them myself, or give nissan a call? Or order one and have nissan program the keyless. I'm sure they will want to charge out of the ass for it but was wondering if anyone has had to program one themselves? or what the best option for this would be. Thanks!


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

cookies69 said:


> I bought my Altima from a VW dealership and it only came with one key. :lame: But the key did not include the Keyfob wireless entry. Would it be better to get one off ebay or a 3rd party and program them myself, or give nissan a call? Or order one and have nissan program the keyless. I'm sure they will want to charge out of the ass for it but was wondering if anyone has had to program one themselves? or what the best option for this would be. Thanks!


Definately look on ebay for one. I bought a brand new OEM remote off ebay for about $20. It's easy to program, and the new remote came with the instructions. I think the dealer will want tons more money for the remote and programing.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Like Cookie said, Ebay got them 2 key fobs 26.99. You can reprogram your BCM to recognize them easily.


----------



## cookies69 (Oct 14, 2009)

Awesome thanks guys. I'm bidding on one now for 18 bucks. Too bad they charge 7 bucks for shipping, but hey better than 125 at dealership, right? Thanks


----------



## cookies69 (Oct 14, 2009)

Got my keyfob today. Paid 24 bucks out the door. Shipped friday and revcieved it monday. Came with excellent program instructions and had it done in 10 seconds or less. I can not believe a delearship would be legally allowed to charge for something like that. Thanks!


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

cookies69 said:


> Got my keyfob today. Paid 24 bucks out the door. Shipped friday and revcieved it monday. Came with excellent program instructions and had it done in 10 seconds or less. I can not believe a delearship would be legally allowed to charge for something like that. Thanks!


Excellent, thanks for the update.


----------

